# Community > Clubs >  Smallbore club wanganui

## kidmac42

Just been thinking, is there a smallbore shooting club up there in wanganui? 
If so, are semi 22's able to participate? Or is it a boltgun thing only.
Is it for open sights or are scoped rifles ok?
I have a young relative up there that has expressed an interest in shooting, so was just wondering.
Cheers guys.

----------


## tiroahunta

Get your young relative to go along on a club night. Theyll supply all the gear for a shoot. 

Cant answer your question if theres a Smallbore club there though. Id imagine there would be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

Just let your fingers and Mr G do the walking https://tsw.net.nz/about.htm
Couple of clubs still active. Far cry from the half dozen in the area when I shot there as a schoolboy.
Their Okoia range is one of the best around.
Not sure how up to date their website is.

Ah I presume you meant the NI Wanganui (without h)?

----------


## kidmac42

Ok, I guess I should said the wanganui (with or without the H, I personally don't care which) down the road from mount Egmont on the south west  coast, north Zealand. Thanks anyway.
I only asked here as I figured Google or yellow pages wouldn't be able to fully answer my questions.
Thanks anyway.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Here you go.I used to shoot at westmere many moons ago.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Ok, I guess I should said the wanganui (with or without the H, I personally don't care which) down the road from mount Egmont on the south west  coast, north Zealand..................



What Ho @kidmac42 
A few more links for the area.

https://tinyurl.com/y5tzwa3f

Don't be upset by the chaps  "H".....It's me they are taking the wee wee out of....... NOT YOU.

(Well done chaps :>)  Keep it up.

----------


## kidmac42

Hey kiwisapper, nah I'm not upset in the least mate.
I'm just not very clever on computers is all, don't know how to do links etc (lucky to be able to find this pub some days).
Cheers for the help to all that replied very muchly.

----------


## kidmac42

Yakkin to a mate yesterday, not for hunting rifles at all, ( was thinking bout posting my anshulzt 22 semi up to use, but no go on that). I will have a chat with the young person and see how they feel bout it all. Was just brainfarting the idea to myself bout it before talking further with them, so will see. Cheers all.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> .......................was thinking bout posting my anshulzt 22 semi up to use, but no go on that>>>


What Ho @kidmac42 
If you do decide to send a rifle via the dealers network up to Wanganui without an "H" :>) I recommend that you nominate Wilson's Hunting and Outdoors

https://tinyurl.com/y6ebspza

 as the Wanganui destination dealer shop for a pickup.  At the moment they do not charge for receiving via the dealer's network whereas H&F charge like enraged bulls on steroids for both dispatch and receiving points.

----------

